# Restored IronHorse



## IronHorse (Aug 22, 2010)

This is not a model engine, but it is a engine. During the summer I spend most of my spare time in the garage, and thought you might like to see the results of my other hobby. I collect old Iron Horse engines that where made in Canada during the 1940's. I bought this ex-army generator set a couple of years ago for $40. It kind of looked like it was recovered from a ship wreck, but I knew I could bring it back to life. Usually I leave my engines un-restored, but this one really needed a complete restoration.







The control box. I had to replace the Ammeter and start switch






Here is the finished unit. It outputs 12V at 25Amps, and was used by the army to recharge field radios. They where sometimes bolted to the rear fender of the Jeep. When you push the start button, the generator turns into a starter motor for easy starting.











And finally a video of it starting and running.





IronHorse


----------



## fltenwheeler (Aug 22, 2010)

That is outstanding. 

How did you prep the parts for painting?

Tim


----------



## IronHorse (Aug 22, 2010)

Most of the metal parts where soaked in a product called B&G Rust Remover. I mix it with water and soak the parts in a big bucket for 24 hours. When you remove it it is clean and I only had to fill the pits left, and prime. Another good product is a 3M Rust Removing Wheel, it looks like a bunch of black spaghetti formed into a wheel. It will remove all the rust from smooth surfaces.


IronHorse


----------



## rake60 (Aug 22, 2010)

Beautiful restoration IronHorse! :bow:

Being an antique small engine collector myself, I had to have at least one Iron Horse engine.
I rebuilt the engine to a running state but never got around to the paint work before putting
it on the auction block. 

It sold looking like this:






If had looked like your resto, I'm sure it would have done much better than it did!

Rick


----------



## black85vette (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow. Awesome job. Beautiful looking engine.  :bow:


----------



## Stan (Aug 24, 2010)

Iron Horse: In Army Signals I wore out several of those 12 volt battery chargers They were not long lasting when run 24/7 for weeks at a time.. A simple foolproof engine that came with a spare parts kit that enabled complete rebuild in the field in less than four hours.

Rake: Your Iron Horse is off a washing machine. Very few Maytags were sold in Canada compared to the Iron Horse and a very similar Briggs and Statton. Both came without muffler, but with a ten foot metal flexhose to stick out the kitchen window when Mother did the washing.


----------



## b.lindsey (Aug 24, 2010)

Quite a transformation IronHorse...it looks "gooder" than new!!! Great restoration.

Bill


----------



## joe d (Aug 24, 2010)

Iron Horse:

That engine never looked that good coming out of Q Stores... great job!

Joe


----------



## IronHorse (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the good comments. I have a dozen or so of these engines and almost all of them have badly worn valves. I usually grind them to within an inch of there lives to get them to seal. I would like to find a supply of valves that fit, but no luck so far. I guess I could machine them myself, but the original ones where made from some sodium filled nickel/something material. I did luck out this summer; I found a old rusty Ironhorse for $25. I was going to use it for parts. When I opened it up, everything was like new, the valves, piston and the rings still had there machine marks on them. I reassembled it and it is my best runner to date!

IronHorse


----------



## krv3000 (Aug 26, 2010)

HI all I'm into engines to but the ones I lick the most are named tiny tim 12 volt charging set  a pick


----------



## krv3000 (Aug 26, 2010)

hi as regards to valves can you not modify the ones fitted to brigs and straiten engines the type of engine fitted to grass cutters that's wot i did on my last tiny tim the exhaust valve was completely us got a valve of one of them engines and mad it fit


----------



## 1xterra (Dec 18, 2012)

looking for an iron horse 507 air cleaner.  Anyone have one?


----------



## f350ca (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice restoration. How do you bring the name tag to that state.
I found one of the kick start engines at the dump about a year back. Its in good shape, seams like it has reasonable compression and spark, just haven't had time to work on it. Would make an interesting engine for a power hammer in the black smith shop.

Greg


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 18, 2012)

xterra,
How about an introduction so we know something about your interests?  Use the Welcome forum to tell us a bit about yourself.  It'll probably get you better results

Phil


----------



## oldsleds (Sep 9, 2013)

Is there anywhere that a guy can get a coil for one of these? I need one or a way to modify mine to work again.
Thanks Bryan
320-290-1678
[email protected]


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 9, 2013)

I was a kid when the hydro lines got to my part of Ontario. When I was about 12 years old, people would give you the old washing machines just to get rid of them. The Briggs and Stratton engines didn't have quite enough power to run a go-cart, but the Iron Horse did. Just about every man in the village had a table-saw ran by one of those washing machine engines.


----------



## charlesfitton (Sep 15, 2013)

VERY pretty engine..Neither of mine are so nice. you just need the cage to protect it from damage.
They were originally made for ww2 service and would (eventually) charge 2 x 6v batteries in series. all originally produced had an English/Russian/Chinese decal for the LendLease program. Many were converted to NATO standard and would work with the 24v units.


----------



## charlesfitton (Sep 15, 2013)

"B&G Rust Remover"  Where do you get this, and what ratio did you mix?


----------



## Compuman (Aug 8, 2018)

How did you restore the red paint on the metal plate/tag?


----------



## axlebend (Aug 8, 2018)

Nice job. I have six of these engines in various configurations. Three of them are running and the others are to be restored. I have been searching for a copy of the original Instruction Manual but have not found one yet. Do you have any suggestions for finding a copy of the manual? I am in New Zealand. They were used here by Masport on their mowers.


----------



## Compuman (Aug 9, 2018)

Who made those Tiny Tim engines/generators? I’m unable to find any information on them. I’d like to get one if those. 





krv3000 said:


> HI all I'm into engines to but the ones I lick the most are named tiny tim 12 volt charging set  a pick
> 
> View attachment 40541


----------



## Hd4ever2us (Mar 3, 2020)

Hi I am looking for a connecting rod for Johnson iron horse engine.  Does anyone know a source or has one for sale.  Please let me know. Number on the old part is 74-1056/8.

Peter


----------

